# Custom Viv is Finished



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Custom viv is finally finished like the title says. I cant name all these plants but I'm sure antone can. I also put some java moss in the water fall as well. got a bit carried away with plants. Its addicting after a while. kristy


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good girl.... What type of package did you order from Antone? Was it just the tropical pack?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks. This previous time i ordered two 20 gallon tropical packages and two 20 gallon brom packages. kristy


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

hi,
I really like your viv! I like the open space with nice leaf litter. Nice plants too! Is that an ET-fern and a heart fern? I have them in my tank too! Some nice moss and broms, just how I would plant my tanks!
Good job

Wich frogs will be going in there?

Keep us updated when the moss grows in, it would look very nice!

Grtz dennis


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Kristy,

That's looking great! I have the same fern (E.T.) and it's doing really well in my Exo. I really like your brom placement - lots of floor space too. I'm assuming this is a display tank - what size? And what have you got planned to go in it? Some of those 'fire engine orange' lamasi?  

Lookin' really good!

Cheers,


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. It is an 18 exo cube. Yep that is an ET fern and a heart. One of the couple plants I can rememeber. And the fire-engine orange have been in there. It was pretty tedious to plant around them, making sure one doesnt jump out. Yeah, i liked the floor space. I originally planted a plant in the right corner in the front but it want flowing the way i liked. I just finished planting it before I posted the thread. Long day. good day though. My highland Bronzes started laying fertile clutches as well. The Orange Lamasi in this viv are a 2.3 group. I Definately plan on letting them raise their own young. They are starting(females) to look like raisins. Males have been calling mad lately as well. So hoping to see some eggs soon here. Kristy


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

well I have 2 trios of lamasi too and they lay like crazy! Normally they lay in the cannisters but the new male took a female in a brom and laid eggs in an axill so I guess I let them raise these ones on their own.
I normally raise their eggs myself but can.t get near these eggs so I am kinda forced to let these eggs sit for the parents! Last week I got 4 froglets on land and they are doing great!

Good luck


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey dennis. thanks for all the compliments. Much appreciated for sure. Its got a 2.3 group of Orange lamasi from czech imports in the viv. Great group of frogs. I have seen your vivs as well and they can also be very much appreciated! you make me excited to see some breeding rewards out of these guys. I love this frog. a favorite of mine. They arent shy in this viv at all. I hear for some they are, but it may have to do with sparse vivs versus well planted, not sure. I just know these are very bold for me and during the day i can often spot all five out and about. Kristy


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

HI Kristy . How did you plant the Selaginella on the back wall ? Did it come as a whole plant and you divided it ?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

one bunch is pinned down a bit and draping off of a ledge area. the other i separated sparingly and tucked some away into some extra grooves in the wood and back wall. I had two little pots of it when i started. thanks. kristy


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

So is it bare root , in soil , or wrapped in moss ? 

You viv looks amazing by the way


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Beautiful job! Love the viv. Can't go wrong with broms from Antone !


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Kritsy- great looking tank!! what kind of lighting are you using for the viv? i have 2 18 cubes also, one with the regular exoterra that fits the top. i dont think that it puts out enough light for my plants. i am starting the other tank this weekend and wanted to put some better lights on it. 
thanks
scott


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats really a beautiful Tank...
I love how open it is with most of the plants
on the outside... and all that leaf litter on the bottom
VERY COOL !
Justin


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

What kind of leaf litter is that?


awesome job planting looks great and should fill in beautifully!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Great job Kristy. I like the way you have the front open as well.
Candy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks everyone. much appreciated. the moss is bare root in some places, and some i shoved a bit of soil underneath like in the grooves of the water fall. The leaf litter is a good layer of oak/magnolia. Lighting is just the dual exo hood I havent noticed any problems lighting. Its has custom glass with misting nozzles in the front half, back half is just screen...i do have another piece of glass fit, but its so darn humid as it is...i opened it up and its still at 90%. misting is mistking. Appreciate the compliments.

Kristy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Kristy,

Looks great!

Did you end up using the entire thing as a drip wall or can you just not see the waterfall in the photo's? 

Were you able to get the water flow down the edge and into the film cannister? I tried to make it so the water would slowly flow through and keep things fresh for tads. 

I can't wait to see how it looks in a few months!


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

nice tank! i love that leaf litter. is that mongolian? my mongolian leaves are huge, wish they were about that size.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice! your lamasi will love it in there.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow Kristy, tank looks awesome.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks again guys. chris it flows perfectly, flows down the vines...saturates the back wall....and has a constant flow into the film cans. I turned it off while i was planting, took a pics, then turned it back on. had to adjust it a bit so it didnt splah any but now it is perfect. I love the water flow. the frogs do too. i'm excited to ssee it in a few months as well. yep those are magnolia and oak leaves, i believe that is what you meant themann42. I tried to place the plants strategically and read up a little. the jewel orchids on the left on the ledge i definately read up on. The orchid society said they like even moisture, not too much so the roots dont rot and not too much light or it will wash out the colors in the leaves. So i placed them next to the water fall where it isnt too too wet and out of the way. Not as much light there as well. Hopefully, the plants will root well. 

kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

GSXR_MURRHEE said:


> Wow Kristy, tank looks awesome.


Just posted at the same time as you, but thanks! My living room was a disaster afterwards with gardening wire to hold the plants in, scissors, dirt, boxes of supplies. But it was worth it. I didnt have a plan when i planted it but I think it turned out good for an amateur. I can usually hardly keep pothos alive. but this is turning into an addiction. I can see why chris loves building these things. 
kristy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

kristy55303 said:


> Just posted at the same time as you, but thanks! My living room was a disaster afterwards with gardening wire to hold the plants in, scissors, dirt, boxes of supplies. But it was worth it. I didnt have a plan when i planted it but I think it turned out good for an amateur.


I am glad you got this under your belt. You can see there is no science to getting the plants etc in place...just have to be creative. For me this gives it a personalized touch as well and makes it "yours". You did a great job and I am sure will now be much more confident on your next!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

very well said chris. and thanks for all the pointers and the beautiful viv as well. Its like paradise for the frogs, so i know they are taking full advantage of the scenery. kristy


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking good Kristy. You will want to make sure your cuttings that are hanging on the walls have something around their bases for a little while to ensure that they root. Especially the Pellionia and Columnea.

Good luck.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thansk! thanks for the tip antone. I'll make sure i do that first thing. makes perfect sense. its great to have some constructive criticism on the planting. the last thing i want to do is have all the plants die. Really learned a lot from this viv. I have already finished 2-20 gallons today and a ten vert. Its tons of fun, and i love plants, just not the cleanup.
kristy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very sweet! love the leaf litter, what are the dimensions?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks julio. Its an 18 cube that houses 5 orange lamasi. 
kristy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Kristy...

How is the viv doing? Would love to see how it grew in!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> Hey Kristy...
> 
> How is the viv doing? Would love to see how it grew in!


its good! though OMG! its a forest i soooooo need to trim back and take a photo then lol or you wont see anything but plants! the broms have even pupped. Put it this way, when i open the viv doors i have to shove some of the pepperomia back in! ok, i obviously need to get the shears out i'll try to trim it up and then post some pics after to save the embarassment of making a forest! krist
p.s. ona sidenote, the frogs within are very healthy and happy. lots of cover definately and loving it.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Photo's soon!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol! demanding i will try to get them. seriously its going to take me a bit to trim it up. 
on a side note is your website working? I need naturose and some more algae mix? kristy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Just email me your order and I can ship it out. I have been having a terrible time getting things straight with my hosting provider. I now have that figured out but need to upload the site to the new FTP.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok sounds good. i was wondering what was up kristy


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Love the leaf litter! Did you buy those magnolia leaves or collect them yourself? We don't have access to Magnolia leaves here in North West England and if you bought them I was going to see if the supplier would ship some to the UK. Dried leaves shouldn't need any certificates etc - or would they? I have bought Almond Leaves from Singapore and they came with just 'dried leaves' on the customs declareation form. 
What do you think?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Make sure to take and post pics before and after you trim. Overgrown tanks need some lovin' too!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

pl259 said:


> Make sure to take and post pics before and after you trim. Overgrown tanks need some lovin' too!


ok lol
as for the magnolia i got from baltimore brian???sp? sorry
or a bud of his? i would have to reach back in emails. I bought a huge box of autoclaved magnolia/oak . Spingtails like my leaves (shrugs) springtails colonized to them very very quickly even though they were super clean. microfauna burst in the tank anyhow with the java moss and plants. etc. I happen to be a bit on the ocd side when it comes to cleaning some things and leaves i either bake usually but i had the awesome opportunity of getting them to me autoclaved. think his name was tim. Contact baltimore bryan and he may have contact details. I would imagine it may be possible to send over seas. i dont see why not, but i could be wrong. I have never sent anything overseas kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

pl259 said:


> Make sure to take and post pics before and after you trim. Overgrown tanks need some lovin' too!


lol its a jungle.dense forest....if i take a pic promise not to laugh


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

just remembered. I believe i got the leaves, please dont quote me, autoclaved from tim stout????? He is a member here. kristy


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Many Thanks for the info kristy

Regards
Marcus


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Honestly, I don't like too many vivs I see pictures of. Most disapoinnt me in one way or another, particularly my own. That said, I was pleasantly surpised by yours, and no offense is intended with that statement. I really like the feeling of depth that you have created.

Do you have any full tank shots?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thank you both. marcus try contacting tim stout. he will be honest if he can send over seas or not.

that was a pretty good full view other than an exo hood and i have the mister on it, and it has leca as a drainage and abg as substrate with leaf litter on top, and a pretty good amount of it. I didnt take it anything but a compliment It was my first fully planted viv( atleast to this extent, normally i go simpler), so in saying that i think i placed plants in good spots for a newbie planter lol. really ....i can kill a pothos without watering or by too much light outside a viv pretty good. I was proud i kept them watered and under some t5 lighting alive long enough to plant in here. I will try to get some fuller views when i get the camera charged for you and also try to wack my way through its forest it has become. kristy


----------

